# Dialer 0190 880460



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2003)

Hallo miteinander,

bin selbst erfahrener Admin und Kommunikationselektroniker und habe  mich immer für zu clever gehalten einen Dialer zu fangen, der Schaden anrichten kann.

Jetzt hat´s mich aber auch erwischt!

Habe ne neue Festplatte eingebaut und nach und nach alle Sachen wieder installiert. Die Sichterheitstool aber wohl etwas zu spät, denn auf der letzten TK-Rechnung war ein Posten von 96 € plus MWSt. 
Es stellte sich heraus, dass irgendetwas meine ISDN-Karte (für Faxe, sonst habe ich eine Cable-Flat-Rate) für den Rufaufbau manipuliert hat.

Die Nummer lautet 0190 880460 und ist hier im Forum schon bekannt.
(am 15.6.2003 für 1:00:03 Stunden)

Es wird sich wohl um einen CapiDialer handeln, denn ich hatte niemals irgendeinen DFÜ-Netzwerk Eintrag.

Meine Frage:
Hat sonst noch jemand im letzten Monat erfahrungen mit dieser Nummer / Dialer gemacht??

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr Euch hier meldet.

Gruß
McS


----------



## tonnos-berlin (11 Juli 2003)

h**p://info.........de

Gruß Tonno

_s. NUB
DevilFrank_

*Da das schon das zweite mal ist , hier nochmal im Fett und Rot :
Werbung, Links
Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung 
in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen. Erlaubt sind Links zu 
Webseiten mit nichtkommerziellem Charakter, die nach Ansicht der Moderatoren thematisch 
zum Forum passen. Artikel, die unerlaubte Links enthalten, werden ohne Vorwarnung gelöscht. tf *


----------



## AmiRage (11 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> http://info........de


Und was soll der Fragesteller jetzt mit diesem kommentarlos in den Raum gestellten Link anfangen?

Vielleicht solltest Du McSchweppes auch über Deinen Hintergrund in diesem Zusammenhang in Kenntnis setzen, damit er diesen Link und dessen Inhalt überhaupt irgendwie einordnen kann?

_siehe vorheriges Posting tf _


----------



## Raimund (11 Juli 2003)

*Sternwähler*

 
@AmiRage,

der Python will hier wohl seine "Dienstleistungen" promoten!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2003)

Eine gute, begründete Argumentation bei ungewollten Dialereinwahlen findet sich unter

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817

Speziell diese Rufnummer ist einschlägig bekannt.

Der Dialer ist gemäß

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2274&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60#19660

schon einmal in der automatisier- und fernsteuerbaren Variante aufgetaucht..

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> h**p://info.........de
> 
> Gruß Tonno
> 
> ...




Mannomann, das war ne INFOSEITE für Dialernutzer. Ich wusste nicht, dass hier zensiert wird. Diese Seite wird bei Anfragen den Usern mitgeteilt. Es ist eine von vielen Informationsseiten, die wir den Endkunden bereitstellen. Sie beinhaltet * KEINE Werbung.*

Aber ich merke schon woher der Wind weht..........
Keine Angst, ich werde keine Informationen mehr bereitstellen. Ist js scheinbar nicht gewollt. Schönen Tag noch.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute, begründete Argumentation bei ungewollten Dialereinwahlen findet sich unter
> 
> http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817
> 
> ...



Das ist mir neu. Auf welcher Seite bitte? Fernsteuerbar? Wie geht das denn? VNC-Clone?

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Seite ist für solche Zwecke online.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2003)

Darüber hatten wir schon gesprochen. Das ist jetzt nichts Neues.

Programme unter Windows sind oft fernsteuerbar über die Benutzerschnittstelle. Klickfaule Benutzer können so zu unfreiwilligen Dialereinwahlen gebracht werden mit einem sonst nicht selbstwählenden Dialer. Der von mir erwähnte Link führt zu einem echten Praxis-Beispiel, und zwar mit dem Sternwähler.

Dieses Beispiel liegt neben weiteren dem BSI vor. Wenn dort Stellungnahmen zum möglichen Verhalten von Dialern angefragt werden, stützen sich die Experten auch auf diese Fälle.

Betroffene von ungewollten Dialereinwahlen sollten daher immer auf diese Möglichkeiten verweisen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte sie auch immer prüfen, ob die besonderen Schutzbedürfnisse der Jugend in der falschen Werbung für den Dialer berücksichtigt sind. Jugendliche müssen gemäß FST-Kodex immer aufgefordert werden, die Erlaubnis der Eltern einzuholen. Es gelten Höchstgrenzen für die Kosten. Die konkreten Zahlen und Bedingungen stehen in dem erwähnten Thread oder im Kodex.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (12 Juli 2003)

Damit Tonno sich nicht weiter aufregt , hier die "Infoseite" h**p://info.stardialer.de/

Im Frühstücksfernsehen gibts auch immer diese  Nichtwerbung: "Diese Sendung wurde Ihnen von xy präsentiert."  

Die Seite hat für die hier diskutierten Fälle so viel Sinn und Nutzen, wie Grimms Märchen, 
wenn das alles so ablaufen würde, wär ja alles in Butter, der Bundestag und Bundesrat hätten sich
völlig unnützerweise über Mißbrauchseindämmung Gedanken gemacht, und nachweisbare Informationen
über selbstlöschende Dialer, wären Fabelberichte wie über UFOS´s .

Es wäre mal an der Zeit , Farbe zu bekennen und nicht immer um den heißen Brei zu reden. 

Auf die Fragen von Devilfrank ist immer noch keine Antwort erfolgt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=20672#20672
tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

Schon mal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für die Infos´s und Links (ausser stardialer.de).

Wäre aber trotzdem neugierig, ob noch andere "Neulinge" hier auf diesen Dialer in den letzten Wochen reingefallen sind.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Juli 2003)

_Auf die Fragen von Devilfrank ist immer noch keine Antwort erfolgt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=20672#20672 
tf_

Tja tf, da wird wohl auch nichts kommen. Denn da müssten die Herren "Geschäftsleute" ja Farbe bekennen und eine eindeutige Position beziehen. Wie jedoch zu erwarten war, wird das nicht geschehen, vermute ich mal. 
Und insofern ist alles Andere was von Tonno hier abgelassen worden ist nebensächliches Drumrum- Geschwätz, was die Zeit nicht lohnt, es zu lesen.
Schade eigentlich, da es vielversprechend begonnen hatte. Aber das ist ähnlich wie auf diesen Dialerseiten: Viel Buntes drumherum und nichts dahinter.
 :evil:


----------



## tonnos-berlin (13 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> _Auf die Fragen von Devilfrank ist immer noch keine Antwort erfolgt.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=20672#20672
> tf_
> 
> ...




Ne ne. Ich antworte doch gerne. Ich habe nur keine Lust hier mit Hobbyjuristen ständig über unsere AGB´s zu reden. Das bringt nichts. Jeder mischt sich ein und gibt sein "Jurawissen" bekannt. Das ist mir einfach zu blöd.
Und wenn es nicht passt, kann ich ja mein" nebensächliches Drumrum- Geschwätz" wieder lassen. 
War auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Aber wenn es hier keine Argumente mehr gibt, außer auf AGB´s "hinzuweisen".....
Dann ist ja fast alles gut. 
PS: Im übrigen lesen hier diverse Redaktionen von TV und Presse mit. Ich hatte da die Woche ein paar nette Telefonate. Und ich muss sagen: Ich bin voll ihrer Meinung: Ein Forum auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die stellenweise einseitigen verbalen Wutausbrüche mancher hier ausgeklammert. Da gibt es bald Publikationen: "Pro und Contra der Verständigung"

Gruß Tonno


----------



## technofreak (13 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur keine Lust hier mit Hobbyjuristen ständig über unsere AGB´s zu reden.


  

Das laß mal die Doktorväter der "Hobbyjuristen" hören, die lachen sich auch noch ´n Ast


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Juli 2003)

Und wieder nur BlaBla...
Örks


----------



## Raimund (13 Juli 2003)

*Worldlines = Goodlines, Mainpean, Tonnos et. al*

 
@tonnos-berlin,

Du willst also nicht mehr über Petitessen wie AGB streiten.

Vielleicht kannst Du Dich mal mit Folgendem befassen:

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]

Du kennst also beide Unternehmen recht gut.

Sagen Dir die Namen Mike Moore, Javier Rodil und die Liquid Inc. sowie teenxxx etwas?

Also bitte: Klare Fakten und Stellungnahme, keine weitere Camouflage!
Die meisten kennen sowohl den Scharf-Richter als auch den Python!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne. Ich antworte doch gerne. Ich habe nur keine Lust hier mit Hobbyjuristen ständig über unsere AGB´s zu reden. Das bringt nichts. Jeder mischt sich ein und gibt sein "Jurawissen" bekannt. Das ist mir einfach zu blöd.
> Und wenn es nicht passt, kann ich ja mein" nebensächliches Drumrum- Geschwätz" wieder lassen.


Wie gehabt, wenn die Argumente ausgehen , polemisieren...


			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Im übrigen lesen hier diverse Redaktionen von TV und Presse mit.
> Ich hatte da die Woche ein paar nette Telefonate. Und ich muss sagen: Ich bin voll ihrer Meinung:
> Ein Forum auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die stellenweise einseitigen verbalen Wutausbrüche mancher
> hier ausgeklammert. Da gibt es bald Publikationen: "Pro und Contra der Verständigung"


das würde mich interessieren, welche Interviewpartner das waren, "Bild der Frau" ,
"Die Bunte" ,"Bild am Sonntag", (bei Privat-TV kenn ich mich nicht so aus , da sind mir die
juristischen Anforderungen der Gerichtshows zu hoch), hab ich was vergessen? 
cp


----------



## peanuts (13 Juli 2003)

McSchweppes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer lautet 0190 880460 und ist hier im Forum schon bekannt.
> (am 15.6.2003 für 1:00:03 Stunden)



'Meinen' Dialer hab ich der FST zwecks Prüfung überlassen. Das Ergebnis:

```
MessageFrom: FST e.V. [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, March 20, 2002 3:48 PM
To: peanuts
Subject: FST

      Ihr Zeichen, Ihre Nachricht vom	Unser Zeichen, unsere Nachricht vom
       					B-1822-01      0190 880 460            
					Datum     20. März 2002

Sehr geehrter Herr peanuts,
 
bevor wir zu dem von uns überprüften Anwahlprogramm im Einzelnen Stellung 
nehmen, möchten wir nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass wir die 
Anwahlprogramme ausschließlich anhand unserer vereinsinternen Vorschriften, dem 
Verhaltenskodex, überprüfen und dass diese Überprüfung ohne Gewähr erfolgt und 
auch keine unmittelbare zivil- oder strafrechtliche Auswirkung hat. Ziel des FST 
e.V. ist es, zum Schutze der Verbraucher einen einheitlichen Standard bei der 
Bewerbung und Nutzung von Telefonmehrwertdiensten zu erreichen und dafür Sorge 
zu tragen, dass nicht verhaltenskodexkonforme Angebote geändert werden.
 
 
In der Sache selbst teilen wir mit, dass wir am 01.01.2002 das Anwahlprogramm 
blond.exe / 38  kB überprüft haben.
Hierbei wurden folgende Feststellungen getroffen:
 
  Fehlende Servicerufnummer (in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den 
  Bestätigungsfeldern) im Einwahlfenster 
  Keine doppelte Tarifbestätigung 
  Ein Weitersurfen ist möglich 
  Fehlende Jugendzugangskontrolle 
  Fehlender Löschhinweis 
 
Die Beschwerdestelle des FST e.V. hat über diese Angelegenheit in ihrer Sitzung 
am 14.02.2002 beraten und entschieden, dem Anbieter der Servicerufnummer eine 
rüge auszusprechen. Weiter wurde er aufgefordert eine Geldbuße an eine 
gemeinnützige Einrichtung zu zahlen.
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i.A.
 
xxx
Geschäftsstelle FST e.V.
```

Einfach dort mal anrufen, und die Sachlage schildern. Die Prüfung dauert zwar was, aber vielleicht lohnt sich's ja wie in meinem Fall.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

@tonno

Du willst es scheinbar nicht verstehen. Mich hat ein Dialer erwischt, von dem ich weder etwas bemerkt habe, noch irgendeinen "Mehrwert" von hatte. Das Teil ist also definitiv ein Betrug!!!!

Mag ja sein, dass Bezahl-Internet gelegentlich seine Berechtigung hat, aber wenn Du dafür werben willst, mach nen eigenen Thread auf und lass uns hier in Ruhe. [EDIT]

_Bei allem Verständnis.
Die NUB sind zu beachten.
Beleidigungen sind nicht zulässig!
DevilFrank_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

... ja hollari  - ganz schön harte Bandagen am Sonntag Nachmittag?! McSchweppes - Beleidigung ist wirklich ein Starftatbestand gem StGB, aber nachdem sich der Beleidigte hier anonym aufhält, dürfte die Beleidigungsabsicht auch nur an Anonymus gerichtet sein, womit die Strafbarkeit ausgesetzt ist.

@McSchweppes
Hattest Du das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mit einen Mainpeandialer oder mit so einem dubiosen Liquidteil o. ä.?


----------



## tonnos-berlin (13 Juli 2003)

McSchweppes schrieb:
			
		

> @tonno
> 
> Du willst es scheinbar nicht verstehen. Mich hat ein Dialer erwischt, von dem ich weder etwas bemerkt habe, noch irgendeinen "Mehrwert" von hatte. Das Teil ist also definitiv ein Betrug!!!!
> 
> ...



Also wenn die Nummer 0190 880460 lautet, sollte es ein Stardialer sein. Und den bemerkt man ganz deutlich . Das wissen sogar die Mitarbeiter vom LKA-Berlin. Am besten gleich dorthin wenden. Geht einfach schneller und kostet nicht soooo viel Steuergelder.
Manno: Leute gibts....

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (13 Juli 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argumente habe ich noch ne ganze Ladung. Aber Argumente auf WAS?
Ich stelle mich gerne einem guten Posting. Aber: " Ich habe da ne Mail von der FST und 2002....wat sachste nu?" oder " In den AGB´s steht doch.....wie meint Ihr denn das...das stimmt doch so eventl. garnich...oder doch?" oder " Ich habe hier mal was zusammengetragen, das hat auch schon der BSI gelesen.....jetzt bisste platt....oder?"

Darauf soll ich antworten? 

Ich möchte hier einfach mal beleuchten, was wir machen, warum und wie.
Ich wollte ein wenig transparenz hineinbringen. Warum? Es sollte nur ein kleiner Schritt sein. Aber immerhin. Einigen konnte ich helfen und werde es weiter tun. Ob nun Betonköpfe hier posten oder nicht. Obwohl ich die meisten hier sogar verstehen kann. Wenn ich ne Rechnung von irgendeinem LoserDialerAnbieter bekommen würde, gnade dem Gott.

Und genau da werde ich ansetzen......

Gruß Tonno


----------



## AmiRage (13 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Geht einfach schneller und kostet nicht soooo viel Steuergelder.


Ach wie nett, Deine Sorge um die Verschwendung von Steuergeldern ist ja wirklich rührend.  :bussi:  ... Vielleicht solltest Du mit Deiner Sorge ein wenig früher in der Kausalkette ansetzen, dann könnte man evtl. mehr als nur diese Verschwendung verhindern.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (13 Juli 2003)

*Re: Worldlines = Goodlines, Mainpean, Tonnos et. al*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @tonnos-berlin,
> 
> Du willst also nicht mehr über Petitessen wie AGB streiten.
> 
> ...



Gerne Raimund, Fakten zu was? Stellungnahme zu welchem Thema?

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (13 Juli 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich leider nicht. In Deutschland kann jeder jeden anzeigen. Obwohl das LKA auch schon mal über die Vortäuschung einer Straftat nachdenkt. Es mag sein, dass es wirklich Extremfälle gibt. Aber rede doch einfach mal mit den LKA-Leuten. Ich mache das oft.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (13 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> War auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Aber wenn es hier keine Argumente mehr gibt, außer auf AGB´s "hinzuweisen".....
> Dann ist ja fast alles gut.



Die Diskussion um die AGBs habe ich auch nicht ganz verstanden. Die dürften nämlich gar nicht einbezogen sein. 

Hier die Empfehlung eines Kautelarjuristen (Wolfgang Riegger Rechtsanwalt, Ludwigsburg Medienrecht, Urheberrecht, Markenrecht, Wettbewerbsrecht, Gesellschaftsrecht), also mit Sicherheit kein Hobbyjurist:



> Es ist deshalb zu empfehlen, dass zur Einbeziehung von AGB - nicht nur im Geschäftsverkehr mit Verbrauchern - sich vor Vertragsschluss ein Fenster öffnet, in dem die AGB zu sehen sind, eine Möglichkeit zum Ausdruck und zum Speichern besteht, und die der Nutzer dann wegklicken muss, um endgültig sein Angebot abzugeben.



Und die Meinung des OLG Hamburg (sicher auch keine Hobbyjuristen)



> Dabei ist es nach Auffassung des OLG entscheidend, dass der AGB-Verwender erkennbar auf seinen Einbeziehungswillen und seine AGB hinweist. Dies könne z.B. durch eine Verknüpfung des AGB-Textes mit den Angeboten des AGB-Verwenders oder mit einem eindeutigen Hinweis an einer Stelle geschehen, die jeder Nutzer bei der Angebotsabgabe passieren müsse, so das OLG.



Wenn ihr die AGBs dann endlich mal einbezogen bekommen habt, dann werden die Gerichte über den Inhalt urteilen.

@tonno
Empfehlenswert zum Nachlesen für euch:

Kanzlei Niko Härting (ausgewiesener Spezialist für TK-Recht)
http://www.haerting.de/deutsch/_frameset_aktuell.htm
Rechtsanwalt Kotz (kennt sich mit TK-Recht auch bestens aus)
http://www.ra-kotz.de/

Ürbigens ist der Härting der Meinung, dass dem Dialer-Kunden ein Widerspruchsrecht mit Inkassoverbot zugestanden werden müsse. Ausserdem spricht er sich für eine Providerhaftung bei unseriösen Dialerangeboten schwarzer Schafe in eurer Branche aus

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2003)

Ich glaube, ich muß mal was klarstellen:
Ich bin sehr dankbar dafür, dass sich tonnos der Diskussion stellt. Er müsste das ja auch nicht tun.
Letztendlich kann das Problem nur in Zusammenarbeit mit den Anbietern gelöst werden oder durch das komplette Verbot von Dialern. Für Letzteres sehe ich aber keine Chance in der momentanen politischen Lage.

Ich finde es nicht sehr glücklich, dass hier Beleidigungen ausgetauscht werden. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein. Auch ist Polemik schlechthin nicht der richtige Weg.

Versucht doch bitte mal, wieder auf ein erträgliches Niveau hochzukommen. Es bringt nichts, hier Beschimpfungen zu verteilen. Konstruktive Aussagen sind gefragt. Gerne auch kontrovers, aber bitte sachlich.
Ich mag hier aber keine Beleidigungen mehr lesen. Dafür ist mir die Zeit zu schade. Vor allem bringts uns nicht weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, von welcher Site und mit welcher EXE Datei ich mir den Dialer gefangen habe. 
(genauere Angaben will ich hier nicht machen, solange die Sache nicht gekärt ist)

Die exe habe ich noch mal ausgeführt, natürlich ohne Telefonkabel im Rechner, dabei kam raus, dass es ein stardialer ist.
Jetzt sieht das Ding auch "legal" aus, ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, das Teil jemals zu vor gesehen und angeklickt zu haben.

@ Der_Jurist oder andere Spezis:
Wie sieht das rechtlich aus, wenn ich nachweisen kann, dass keine Daten über die ISDN-Verbindung geflossen sein können, sondern nur über meine Kabel-Flat. Habe nämlich in IExplorer ein festes Gateway eingetragen.

Danke im Voraus
McS


----------



## Comedian1 (13 Juli 2003)

McSchweppes schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, von welcher Site und mit welcher EXE Datei ich mir den Dialer gefangen habe.
> (genauere Angaben will ich hier nicht machen, solange die Sache nicht gekärt ist)
> 
> Die exe habe ich noch mal ausgeführt, natürlich ohne Telefonkabel im Rechner, dabei kam raus, dass es ein stardialer ist.
> ...



Wenn der Dialer sich tatsächlich ohne dein Zutun im Hintergrund eingewählt hat, dann ist kein Vertrag zwischen dir und Stardialer zustande gekommen. Stardialer kann sich dann nicht darauf berufen, dass sie die Einwahl als Vertragsangebot deuten dürfen, denn sie sind für ihre Software  voll verantwortlich.

Zur Absicherung des Nachweises würde ich dir raten, entweder die Polizei einzuschalten oder über einen Rechtsanwalt im Wege eines selbständigen Beweisverfahrens den Rechner von einem Sachverständigen untersuchen zu lassen.  

Wenn du zudem nachweisen kannst, dass über dein ISDN Backup so gut wie keine Daten geflossen sind, umso besser. Das zeigt nämlich, dass du keinen Content genutzt hast. Damit kannst du denen dann die Vergütung des Webmasters streitig machen. 

Auf die Ausführungen des Juristen zur Beweislastumkehr verweise ich.

Außerdem kannst du dir den Spass machen, den Dialer mal zu Beate Uhse zu schicken, weil die gerne Betreiber abmahnen, die unseriöse Dialer verbreiten. Das kostet dann locker mal 50.000 EUR für den ersten  Verstoss, der nach der gerichtlichen Untersagung bekannt wird. Die Strafe steigt dann mit jedem Verstoss bis zu etwa 250.000 EUR.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen lesen hier diverse Redaktionen von TV und Presse mit.


Das hoffen wir doch sehr. Deshalb schreiben wir hier auch mit. Für einen, der unsere Fragen nicht beantwortet, wäre die Mühe unvertretbar.

Dialer waren schon oft im Abendprogramm, aber neuerdings sind oft Minderjährige Ziel falscher Dialerwerbung (Logos, Klingeltöne, Funsachen, Kazaa-Fallen usw.). Warnungen vor "seriösen Geschäftsleuten" in Kindersendungen fehlen dringend.

Völlig offen ist auch, wie der gesetzlich und per Kodex vorgeschriebene Schutz der Minderjährigen in der Praxis aussieht. Da bin ich positiv gespannt auf Erhellendes im Fernsehen.



			
				McSchweppes schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, von welcher Site und mit welcher EXE Datei ich mir den Dialer gefangen habe.


Wenn ich per Mail einen Hinweis bekomme, lasse ich das Ding auch mal laufen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## McSchweppes (14 Juli 2003)

Sorry, ich habe nicht nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. 
Woher ich den Dialer habe, habe ich festgestellt, indem ich nach erstellten Dateien für den betreffenden Tag gesucht habe. Dabei habe ich eine Verknüpfung mit einer *.exe gefunden. Die exe selbst war nicht mehr vorhanden. Durch den Namen habe ich in meinen Cookies eine Site gefunden, die genau so heisst. Diese Site ist ein PopUp mit Handy- und Fun-Stuff.
Dort öffnet sich nach anklicken von Links der Download der *.exe Datei.
Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, ist jetzt dieser Dialer wohl mit den FST konform. :-(
Aber nochmal: ich habe niemals bewusst diesen Dialer aktiviert und kann mich auch nicht erinnern dieses Erscheinungsbild jemals gesehen zu haben.
Normalerweise beende ich Downloadaufforderungen mit ALT+F4 oder per X, fast nie mit abbrechen.

@comedian:
die Polizei würde ich nur ungerne auf meinem Rechner rumschnuffeln lassen; nur wenn es unbedingt sein müsste. Wenn ich weiss, wonach ich Suchen muss (Registry, etc.) finde ich es auch selbst.


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

McSchweppes schrieb:
			
		

> @comedian:
> die Polizei würde ich nur ungerne auf meinem Rechner rumschnuffeln lassen; nur wenn es unbedingt sein müsste. Wenn ich weiss, wonach ich Suchen muss (Registry, etc.) finde ich es auch selbst.



Daher habe ich dir auch geschrieben, dass du eine privaten Gutachter über die Rechtsschutzversicherung beauftragen kannst.
Das hat dann Beweiswert. Eigene Untersuchungen sind zwar schön und gut, im Zweifel aber kein Beweis.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Juli 2003)

McSchweppes schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, ist jetzt dieser Dialer wohl mit den FST konform......



Soll das bedeuten, dass unser Dialer bei Deiner Einwahl nicht FST-konform war? Und jetzt "plötzlich" doch? Die Aussage hätte ich hier gerne mal. 

Gruß Tonno


----------



## McSchweppes (14 Juli 2003)

@tonno

Wenn Du so willst: JA

Falls ich wirklich selbst den Dialer aktiviert haben sollte, war dies nur aus Flüchtigkeit und unbewusst. Wenn das eine Rechnung von über € 100 rechtfertigt ohne jede genutzte Gegenleistung dann entspricht das nicht den "Guten Sitten"!!!!

Zufrieden?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

McSchweppes schrieb:
			
		

> ...falls ich wirklich selbst den Dialer aktiviert haben sollte, war dies nur aus Flüchtigkeit ...


Ein Geschädigter sollte bei starren Argumenten bleiben - wenn einer seine eigenen Positionen relativiert und aufweicht, dürfte auf zivilem Klageweg auch nicht mehr viel zu holen sein. "Flüchtigkeit" = "nicht aufgepasst" oder "nicht bei der Sache" - und schon hat die Gegenseite Futter.


----------



## SprMa (14 Juli 2003)

Ich sehe nicht, warum "McSchweppes" seine Aussage aufgeweicht hat.
Was soll der normale User denn anderes sagen, als "aus Flüchtigkeit", wenn der Dialer sich als "normale Windows-Meldung" tarnt und sich zwischen fünf PopUp-Fenstern versteckt?

Sicherlich sollte mal jeden Text genau durchlesen, den man bei Windoze so auf den Bildschirm geschmissen bekommt, aber wenn man das tut, dann kommt man zu nichts.
Leider (oder vielleicht besser: logischerweise) hat sich ein Verhalten bei den Usern etabliert, immer "Ja" oder "Ok" zu klicken, wenn ein Fensterchen mit Text plötzlich auf dem Monitor erscheint.

Bei diesem Licht beleuchtet ist die Aussage von McSchweppes durchaus zu verstehen.

Darüberhinaus ist es ein _großer_ Unterschied, was man hier im Forum sagt und was man als Aussage bei Gericht macht.


Matthias


----------



## McSchweppes (14 Juli 2003)

"FALLS... HABEN SOLLTE"

das ist ein Konjunktiv und damit gebe ich weder etwas zu, noch "relativiere" ich meine Position.

Versuche übrigens gerade von meinem Kabelprovider log-Dateien für den Zeitraum zu bekommen (die sagen, dass das Möglich wäre), damit bewiesen wird, dass ich nur über meine Flat im Internet war und nicht über ISDN.

Dann wird sich zeigen, welche Position der Richter in der Verhandlung einnehmen wird


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe nicht, warum "McSchweppes" seine Aussage aufgeweicht hat.


 ... hat er doch selbst geschrieben und ich habe seinen Beitrag lediglich mal als Außenstehender interprätiert.


			
				SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll der normale User denn anderes sagen, als "aus Flüchtigkeit", wenn der Dialer sich als "normale Windows-Meldung" tarnt und sich zwischen fünf PopUp-Fenstern versteckt?


 Stardialer sind immer schön bunt und nicht zu übersehen - von Tarnung kann da (abgesehen von der viiiiel zu kleinen Preisangabe) kaum die Rede sein - allerdings ist die Möglichkeit, dass es zu FST-konformen Produkten auch noch parallele Hintertürchen-Dialer gibt weder bislang bestätigt, noch widerlegt worden.


			
				SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Leider (oder vielleicht besser: logischerweise) hat sich ein Verhalten bei den Usern etabliert, immer "Ja" oder "Ok" zu klicken, wenn ein Fensterchen mit Text plötzlich auf dem Monitor erscheint.


... das ist in der Tat ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem, auf das die User i. d. R. erst mit der Telefonrechnung aufmerksam werden.


			
				SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Darüberhinaus ist es ein _großer_ Unterschied, was man hier im Forum sagt und was man als Aussage bei Gericht macht.


... stimmt und deshalb üben wir hier ja auch für den Ernstfall und ein jeder kann sich aus den verschiedensten Beiträgen seinen Reim machen! Interessanter Weise ist an jeder Lüge etwas Wahres dran und womöglich sind auch aus manchen abenteuerlichen Beiträgen vielleicht so manch´ gutes Argument oder prima Vorgensweise zu ernten.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Juli 2003)

So. Nun doch nochmal: Hatte ich gelesen, das man etwa 60 Minuten online war? Wenn das so sein sollte und wir feststellen, das keinerlei Traffic geflossen ist, werde ich garantiert eine kulante Haltung einnehmen. Wenn allerdings behauptet wird unser Dialer würde sich bei der Einwahl "tarnen", lasse ich es mal wieder auf eine Verhandlung ankommen. Dann bitte gerne.
Also wenn man sich nachweislich ohne Traffic eingewählt hatte und wir die Log´s einwandfrei nachvollziehen könnten, werde wir den Betrag stornieren. 
Wir arbeiten momentan an einer Lösung, die nach einer bestimmten NullTrafficZeit selber auflegt. Allerding gibt es noch einige Probleme und besondere Fälle zu berücksichtigen.
Also bitte die Telefonrechnung direkt an mich faxen (030 64904-101). Danach ne kurze Mail direkt an mich ([email protected]) und ich hole mir das Fax persönlich am Faxgerät ab und bearbeite es. Mal sehen ob es fruchtet.

Gruß Tonno (das AN von mainpeAN)


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Stardialer sind immer schön bunt und nicht zu übersehen - von Tarnung kann da (abgesehen von der viiiiel zu kleinen Preisangabe) kaum die Rede sein - allerdings ist die Möglichkeit, dass es zu FST-konformen Produkten auch noch parallele Hintertürchen-Dialer gibt weder bislang bestätigt, noch widerlegt worden.


Es muss ja kein Hintertürchen-Dialer sein. Fernsteuerung und Automatisierung gemäß

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2274&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60#19660

tun es auch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man sich nachweislich ohne Traffic eingewählt hatte und wir die Log´s einwandfrei nachvollziehen könnten, werde wir den Betrag stornieren. Also bitte die Telefonrechnung direkt an mich faxen (030 64904-101). Danach ne kurze Mail direkt an mich ([email protected]) und ich hole mir das Fax persönlich am Faxgerät ab und bearbeite es.


... und genau so machen es die QuestNet´s, Global´s und Hyro´s auch - aber ich finde hier ja nur wenige Glaubensbüder?! Apropos Brüder - deshalb beziehe ich immer noch keine Position und lehne weiterhin jede Verbindung zur einen oder anderen Seite des Dialerwalls ab.


----------



## McSchweppes (14 Juli 2003)

Habe gerade die Rechnung an Tonno gefaxt.

Bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt.

McS


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*Dialer und Mehrwertnummern*

Hallo McSchweppes,

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es sich um die selbe Firma handelt möchte aber dennoch über folgenden Sachverhalt berichten. 

Auf meiner Telefon-Rechnung habe ich eine Forderung der Firma in-telegence mit der Nummer 0190059781.

Interessant ist in allerding das ich gar keine Wählverbindung habe, denn ich arbeite ausschließlich mit T-DSL /Flat. Obwohl also technisch unmöglich behauptet der Anbieter (mit der Telefon-Rechnung) eine "Dienstleistung" erbracht zu haben. Welche?

Selbst wenn es "Hintertürchendialer" gibt, hätte der bei DSL keine Chance. Aber was wenn es andere "TOOLS" gibt? Als Programmierer weiss ich nur zu gut was machbar ist. 

Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich nichts dagegen wenn z.B. das LKA den Rechner auf den Kopf stellt. Im Gegenteil, ich bestehe sogar darauf. Nur so können Beweise gesichert werden. 

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer und Mehrwertnummern*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn es "Hintertürchendialer" gibt, hätte der bei DSL keine Chance. Aber was wenn es andere "TOOLS" gibt? Als Programmierer weiss ich nur zu gut was machbar ist.


Was für "TOOLS" sollen das bitte sein?


----------



## McSchweppes (15 Juli 2003)

@ Lavoro

vielleicht handelt es sich ja bei dir nicht um einen Computer-Dialer sondern um eine "normale" 0190-Nummer? Denn ohne Modem oder ISDN kann mit dem Rechner keine Telefonleitung genutzt werden.

Bei mir ist die Sache insofern seltsam, dass ich den Rechner neu installiert habe. Dabei wurde die FritzCard zwar erkannt, aber ich hatte (und habe bis heute) keine Capi-Schnittstelle installiert.

tonno hat mir zugesagt, sich selbst um meine Angelegenheit zu kümmern. ich hoffe, dass die Sache sich dann erledigt.


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*in-telegence*

Hallo McSchweppes,

die 019er Nummern sind an meiner Telfonanlage schon Jahre gesperrt. Das hatte ich damals erstmals für den Zugang mit Analog-Modem, später  für ISDN gemacht.

@AmiRage,  das möchte ich ja gern Wissen.

Gruß 
Lavoro


----------



## technofreak (15 Juli 2003)

lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner Telefon-Rechnung habe ich eine Forderung der Firma in-telegence mit der Nummer 0190059781.





			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist in allerding das ich gar keine Wählverbindung habe, denn ich arbeite ausschließlich mit T-DSL /Flat. Obwohl also technisch unmöglich behauptet der Anbieter (mit der Telefon-Rechnung) eine "Dienstleistung" erbracht zu haben. Welche?





			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> die 019er Nummern sind an meiner Telfonanlage schon Jahre gesperrt. Das hatte ich damals erstmals für den Zugang mit Analog-Modem, später  für ISDN gemacht.


Offengestanden verstehe ich das Ganze nicht, wenn 019er gesperrt sind, dürfen solche "Mehrwertnummern"
 überhaupt nicht auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen und wenn darf der Rosa Riese die Rechnung selber bezahlen.
Wie diese Nummer auf die Rechnung geraten ist , wäre mir bei diesem Sachverhalt eigentlich ziemlich 
egal  (vorausgesetzt die Sperre ist schriftlich bestätigt)  "Was du schwarz auf weiß hast, kannst du getrost nach
Hause tragen" ......
und läßt sich ja auch jetzt noch recht simpel mit einer der billigen CbC Vorwahlnummer 01900xx testen,
wenn die Sperre existiert, darf die CbC Vorwahl nicht funktionieren
http://www.teltarif.de/ 

tf


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Offengestanden verstehe ich das Ganze nicht, wenn 019er gesperrt sind, dürfen solche "Mehrwertnummern" überhaupt nicht auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen und wenn darf der Rosa Riese die Rechnung selber bezahlen.


Sperrung -> Telefonanlage -> Verstanden?


----------



## technofreak (15 Juli 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Sperrung -> Telefonanlage -> Verstanden?


Nö


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Nö


Es liegt keine Anschlusssperre vor, sondern es wurden lediglich die 019x (was auch immer) in der Anlage gesperrt.


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt keine Anschlusssperre vor, sondern es wurden lediglich die 019x (was auch immer) in der Anlage gesperrt.


Sorry stand etwas auf der Leitung, da ich Sperrungen in Telefonanlagen sowieso für absolut sinnlos halte 
hatte ich das gar nicht in meine  Überlegung mit einbezogen. Negativlisten in Telefonanlagen sind so
 wirksam wie ein löchriges Verhüterli   

Gruß
tf


----------



## lavoro (16 Juli 2003)

*Dialer*

Hallo,

möglicherweise gibt es TK-Anlagen bei denen die Sperrvorrichtung nicht klappt. Bei meiner funktioniert sei. Davon abgesehen geht es ja nicht um Anrufe.

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## AmiRage (16 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> ... möglicherweise gibt es TK-Anlagen bei denen die Sperrvorrichtung nicht klappt. Bei meiner funktioniert sei.


Du scheinst Dir ja in allem sehr sicher zu sein, oder? Welche TK-Anlage hast Du denn und wie hast Du sie getestet?


			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen geht es ja nicht um Anrufe.


Wer redet von Anrufen?


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2003)

@AmiRage 

laß ihn doch.... 

Es ist vollkommen egal, welche TK-Anlage das ist, es geht um das Grundprinzip "Verbotsliste",
das bei jeder TK-Anlage ausgehebelt werden kann, Stichwort: Providervorwahl.

Gruß
tf


----------



## AmiRage (16 Juli 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> laß ihn doch....


Ok, weil Du's bist.  :bussi:


----------

